# small club se columbus looking for good guys



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Layed back fun club is looking for some more members.Its a catch and release paper tournament club.We do 10 tournaments a year with 100% payback and low cost.We have mostly boaters buy open to nonboaters. It is not not teams but individual competition.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

What bodies do you fish?


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

we get together in the winter and randomly pick 10 Lakes. Usually some local and we try to throw in a few unfamiliar Ohio lakes.we always do a weekend tournament at Rocky Fork and Paint Creek. Last year we also did East Harbor and West Harbour


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

more info please


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can give you the number of the club president or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

we still need a few more boaters,maybe one or two nonboaters.Its a fun club and low cost


----------



## Jav377a (Sep 18, 2009)

I was wondering if you were still looking for a few more boating members.


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you have any place I can go to get more information?


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

6144028384. This is Matts number, he is our club president. You can call or text me for info also at 6149497460. I have been in the club 3 years and look forward to another fun year


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We are having a meeting this Saturday at 6 to discuss lakes for tournaments.If anyone is interested let us know if you would like to check us out and possibly join.Must be 18,looking for boaters and possibly 1 or 2 more nonboaters.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you choose ur lakes fill you field of boaters non boaters? How many do u have or trying to reach?


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

If you're still looking for a non boater to round out the club let me know I'll pm contact information. I would love to join


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

we have our schedule but still finalizing dates. we have 3 weekend tournaments, clearfork/knox east/west harbor paint creek/rocky fork. And our Sunday tournaments are buckeye,burr oak,indian,griggs,and salt fork. We got 2 new boaters and are up to 13 members I believe.If interested contact Matt our club president


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

nice schedule!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Can boater fish by himself?or do you have a draw?


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

There are only about 4 nonboaters and they get to choose who they want to fish with . We did get some new members so I'm not sure they are taking anymore


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Me and my son are interested in fishing your club..are you still looking for another team?


----------

